# green beans



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I have 15, 28 foot rows of green beans in the big garden this year. Today was my first pick.
Some of my plants didn't come up and some got pulled when they were very young and my daughter helped weed the garden, so I had to replant several. Those aren't producing yet.
Of the ones producing already, they are loaded.
I picked about 1.5, 5 gallon buckets full today, and bypassed enough that were just not quite big enough yet, that I will likely ne able to pick another 5 gallons or so day after tomorrow.

Needless to say, the canner will be steaming tomorrow. And between freezer and pantry, I still have quite a bit left from last year.

Got to love those Top Crop green beans.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

That's awesome!
All my green beans got wiped out in the flooding I had. But my pole beans are hanging in there, as a matter of fact, my Scarlett Runners are blooming like crazy!


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Thats awesome! I just replanted most of mine. Dang voles ate several rows of my beans. Pulled em righ down in the ground! We just harvsted our peas and they did great. Peppers, mators and cucs are doing great!


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

I planted two 30 foot rows, double planted two weeks apart and they ALL are producing now. So much for trying to stagger things. lol Had voles last year, not so far this year though. I still have canned beans from last year (super bumper crop) and am starting to can this years...going to be busy!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I sold my first produce today, you guessed it, green beans.
I price them at $2 a pound or 3 pounds for $5.
That's a fair price isn't it?
I picked a couple this morning that were over 7 inches long and not quite, but almost as big around as my finger.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Doh! Double post.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Are they blue flake bush?
I planted one 150 foot row of Blue Lakes and had to replant a lot. Looks like the turkeys got them. 

My first picking I got about 4 gallon with only about 1/3 of the plants having beans. The second pickin a little over 1/2 were producing and got about 6 gallon. 
I should get 10 gallon or more this coming week.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

They are Top Crop Bush beans. I grow these because they are such good producers, can and freeze well, and no string. I don't think they are listed as stringless, but, you never have a long string when snapping them.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

its been pretty dry here lately but my sweet corn has been growing great already over my head and forming ears ;(last year the cows got in and ruined my main sweet corn crop so I am really looking forward to this years) I hooked up the pump and water hoses and walked up n down each row watering it ; I grow old time 1/2 runner string beans letting them climb up on the corn in about 4 of the 10 50 foot rows and they are still little needing about a week or more growing time befor they are ready . even though the old time 1/2 runners have to be strung they have the flavor that's hard to beat . I canned so many beans last year I didn't bother to plant any others besides yhe October striped shelling beans .I wonder what type of bean Dixie bee is growing ? I grew a type called Mc calison on time that grew big abundant crops and sold great at the market 'with those big beans it dosent take much picking to get a pound


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Armies, mine are called top crop bush beans.
Glad to hear your corn is doing good, mine was doing good till a wind storm took out almost half of it.


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

Canning green beans today as well. Also making and canning blueberry syrup from berries I picked yesterday.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm taking the day off from canning green beans, but will pick and can more tomorrow, and make a batch of black raspberry jam, and can a few pints of banana peppers and jalepenos.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I like Top Crop too. Mine aren't producing yet, but they are blooming.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Wendy, yours should be producing soon. I just went and picked almost half of my rows....the small half. Five gallon bucket well over full. I just picked from that half yesterday morning, after dinner I will tackle the big half, that hasn't been touched since Thursday or Friday.
Yeah, needless to say I will be canning tomorrow, good thing it supposed to rain.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow, I need a break. I have been snapping beans for what seems like 12 hours.
Canned 8 pints this morning, soon as I could take them out of the canner, I put 7 quarts in.
As soon as it cools off, I will pull those 7 quarts out and put 7 more quarts in.
As of right now, I have a 5 gallon bucket stuffed full of green beans already snapped and cleaned, ready for jars or freezer bags.
Then I have a 32 gallon tote and a 5 gallon bucket sitting here still needing snapped.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

Dixie I applaud you for all the green beans....I HATE snapping..lol I did 22 qts and am fortunate that my dad doesn't mind snapping..because I and DH dont last long. I have been known to give beans away when I get tired of snapping..

Do you have a Food Bank around you, we give our extra produce to them. I try to keep stored two years just in case one year the garden doesn't do good in something anything past that I give away.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

The 2 years supply is what I'm striving for this year.
I gave a lot to the local food bank last year, but they didn't seem to ne appreciated.
Once I get all I want to put up, and can't sell at farmers market, i might take more to the food bank, but they are also inexpensive pig and chicken feed.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I planted 8 rows, 15 ft long of bush beans this year and my husband has started grumbling that it is too many green beans. lol...there is no such thing as too many green beans, especially since this is the first time in 3 years the deer didn't eat all the plants!


----------

